# Stand for Benchtop Drill Press



## TysonWD (Dec 26, 2010)

Greetings,

One of my next projects is building a stand for my benchtop drill press in order to put it at the correct working height. This is my drill press:

Amazon.com: JET 354165 JDP-15M 3/4-HP 15-Inch Bench Drill Press: Home Improvement

I am about 6' tall. Should I put the top of the pulley housing at 6'? Or work at height from floor to handles? I just want to be sure I'm not hunkering over to utilize the drill press, and ensure I'm not straining myself to use it.


Thanks

Tyson


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds like that might work, do you have anything you could set it on that'd put it about the height your after so you can feel it out? That is annoying hunkering down to line things up, with limited space i had to put my delta to where i could open the top cover and clear the cabinet above.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

TysonWD said:


> Greetings,
> 
> One of my next projects is building a stand for my benchtop drill press in order to put it at the correct working height. This is my drill press:
> 
> ...


 
That's kind of a personal thing as to what each individual is comfortable with. I set mine on my regular work bench first and that was a bit high. I then set it on a workmate and started adding boards under it until it was a comfortable height for me. Because the table moves, I focused on the height of the drill chuck. Turned out about chest high for the chuck was comfortable for me to use and still be able to comfortably make speed changes:smile:.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

jschaben said:


> That's kind of a personal thing as to what each individual is comfortable with. I set mine on my regular work bench first and that was a bit high. I then set it on a workmate and started adding boards under it until it was a comfortable height for me. Because the table moves, I focused on the height of the drill chuck. Turned out about chest high for the chuck was comfortable for me to use and still be able to comfortably make speed changes:smile:.



That's about what I did with mine. I wound up wanting the control lever to be about shoulder height, but it all depends on your personal preference.

I second the suggestion of piling things up until it's a height you like.


----------

